

TechStars to launch Seattle program (Fall 2010) - paulgerhardt
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/16/techstars-shoots-north-to-seattle/

======
iseff
FWIW, Andy Sack, the Executive Director is a great guy with tons of
operational experience. I fully expect this program to be fantastic.

Full disclosure: Andy is a GP at Founder's Co-op
(<http://www.founderscoop.com>), which invested in my startup.

------
andrewhyde
If anyone has any questions about the program or the mentor network in Seattle
please email me at andrew {at} techstars.org.

